# Old School HiFonics Eagle American Warriors Zed Audio Made In USA



## mizatt32 (Sep 10, 2010)

My amp for sale :laugh:

Old School Hifonics Eagle American Warriors ZED Audio Made in USA Amp Amplifier | eBay


----------



## ZombieHunter85 (Oct 30, 2012)

Thats awesome I recently got a Hawk of the same series, this one is tempting me big time!


----------



## mizatt32 (Sep 10, 2010)

ZombieHunter85 said:


> Thats awesome I recently got a Hawk of the same series, this one is tempting me big time!


 Hawk, Eagle and Falcon are all great little amps


----------

